# fermare (con il pagamento di una caparra)



## emzed

Ciao a tutti

Ho trovato fermare = réserver sul dizionario. Secondo voi la traduzione francese va bene in questo contesto? 

"Può trovare qui sotto un elenco di alcune sale attualmente ancora disponibili all'oggi (per le quali però i proprietari/gestori stanno valutando anche altre proposte concorrenti, e richiedono, *per fermarle*, il pagamento di una caparra):"


"Vous pouvez trouver énuméré ci-dessous quelqu’un des salles que jusqu’à aujourd’hui sont encore disponibles (mais pour lequelles les propriétaires/administrateurs sont en train d’évaluer d’autres propositions concurrentes, et pour les *réserver *, demandent un acompte):" 

Grazie 

emzed


----------



## matoupaschat

Fermare, fissare => réserver, confirmer.

Ecco una versione resa più leggera e scorrevole: 
"Vous pouvez trouver ci-dessous la liste des salles encore disponibles à ce jour (cependant, les propriétaires/administrateurs évaluent d’autres propositions et demandent un acompte pour les réserver)​NB In francese si usa parecchio meno il costrutto "être en train de" che "stare + gerundio" in italiano.

Ciao ciao MZ!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, pourrait dire aussi : _la réservation ferme nécessite le versement d’un acompte_  / _et demandent un acompte pour une réservation ferme._
 
Ps : Matou tu arrives toujours le premier… !!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Oui, pourrait dire aussi : .../_ demandent un acompte pour une réservation ferme._
> 
> Ps : Matou tu arrives toujours le premier… !!!


OT : Parfaitement CONTRE ma volonté : je me suis réveillé et levé à 5 heures du matin 

Bonne journée, Corsi !


----------



## emzed

C'est parfait, merci!


----------



## Piero.G

"Versare una caparra" non si traduce con "verser des arrhes"


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> "Versare una caparra" non si traduce con "verser des arrhes"


Ciao Piero,
Se la tua è una domanda (scusa, ma in italiano scritto è difficile indovinarlo, senza la punteggiatura ), ti posso dire che "les arrhes (CLIC)" è una parola molto tecnica la quale non si usa più di tanto. In generale, si dice "garantie, caution, acompte".


----------



## Piero.G

Certo che è una domanda.
Ci rinuncio a dare spiegazioni in francese, l'argomento è troppo tecnico.


*Arrhes ou acompte ?*

"Les acomptes comme les arrhes sont des sommes d’argent versées à l’occasion d’une commande, d’un contrat de vente ou de prestation de service, à valoir sur le prix. 
Mais, selon la qualification donnée à la somme remise au vendeur, la situation n’est pas la même et des difficultés et l’incompréhension peuvent apparaître entre le consommateur et le vendeur. "

http://droit-finances.commentcamarche.net/faq/398-arrhes-ou-acompte


----------



## matoupaschat

Capita bene, per me è troppo tecnico, sia in francese che in italiano. So che una differenza c'è, ma esattamente quale, non m'importa per niente saperlo. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Piero.G

"un petit truc pour se souvenir de la différence : "arrhes, je peux arrêter" ;"acompte, je dois continuer"


Leggere attentamente l'articolo http://droit-finances.commentcamarche.net/faq/398-arrhes-ou-acompte

... prima di firmare il contratto e tirar fuori i soldi.


----------

